# [MOUNT] Monter une image iso [Résolu]

## Damiatux

Bonjour,

Sur mon disque dur, j'ai une image iso que je voudrais monter. J'ai suivis ce lien et suivis toutes les indications. Mais j'entre le code donné (avec les modifications concernant le fichier à monter et l'endroit de montage), j'obtiens cette erreur :

```
mount : type erroné de syst .de fichiers, option erronée, super bloc

        erroné sur /dev/loop/0, codepage ou aide manquante ou autre erreur

       Dans quelques cas certaines informations sont utiles dans syslog - essayez

       dmesg | tail  ou quelque chose du genre
```

Voici ce que donne dmesg | tail :

```
# dmesg | tail

[310919.352273] usb 2-3:1.0: uevent

[310919.352415] usb 2-3: uevent

[310919.457044] hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[310921.704047] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[310921.704058] usb usb2: bus auto-suspend

[310921.704061] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: suspend root hub

[354067.617188] ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

[354403.672652] ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

[354476.502491] ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

[354690.823483] ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
```

Que faire pour que ça marche ?

Merci d'avance,

DamiatuxLast edited by Damiatux on Sat May 01, 2010 11:16 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Quelle commande as-tu tapé pour monter ton image ? 

Et es-tu sur que ton image ISO n'est pas corrompu ?? essais avec une autre image iso pour voir...

----------

## xaviermiller

Chez moi ça marche en root:

```
modprobe loop

mount -o loop mon_iso.iso /mnt/mon_point_de_montage
```

----------

## Damiatux

Oups, j'avais oublié de mettre le lien. J'avais tapé cette commande :

```
mount -t iso9660 -o loop,user image.iso /wheretomount
```

Mais j'ai essayé la commande de XavierMiller, et ça marche. Merci, problème résolu.

----------

